# Kevin Everett most likely paralyzed



## noodles (Sep 10, 2007)

SI.com - NFL - Everett's injury 'catastrophic', paralysis likely - Monday September 10, 2007 8:44PM

This is the kind of thing you never want to see.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 10, 2007)

That's awful.


----------



## Lee (Sep 10, 2007)

All we can do is just hope that he recovers as fully as possible.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 10, 2007)

damn, that sucks the big one


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2007)

Absolutely horrible. They teach players to keep their heads up when making a tackle.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow. Poor guy.
That's tough to read. Let's hope he recovers.


----------



## Jason (Sep 11, 2007)

they say he most likely wont regain full mobility..


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## eaeolian (Sep 11, 2007)

Rick said:


> Absolutely horrible. They teach players to keep their heads up when making a tackle.



From what I saw, it was just an accident of geometry - his technique looked pretty sound. It kinda looked to me like he saw they were going to smack helmets and ducked so he didn't get a 15-yarder.

This is doubly sad because he really busted his ass to make the team after being hurt his rookie year.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw this last night during the run down of the Broncos-Bills game.

Really with an injury such as this you hope for the best...but what comes out as the 'best' is sometimes still not that great.



> "A best-case scenario is full recovery, but not likely," orthopedic surgeon Andrew Cappuccino said.



I hope he's wrong


----------



## Jason (Sep 11, 2007)

On espn's Mike and mike in the morning..there reporting "Surgeon: Kevin Evertt has life threating spinal cord injury"


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 11, 2007)

That was really saddening to read.


----------



## Groff (Sep 11, 2007)

That's terrible...

Let's hope he makes it out somewhat ok. But it doesn't look likely...


----------



## technomancer (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah you hate to EVER see serious injuries like that


----------



## Beta (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's to hoping that this is a more realistic prognosis.

I just wish guys would stop trying to tackle with their heads down. Makes me cringe every time I see it.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 11, 2007)

Beta said:


> Here's to hoping that this is a more realistic prognosis.


I hope so. It would go to show that people really underestimate what the body is capable of.


> I just wish guys would stop trying to tackle with their heads down. Makes me cringe every time I see it.


 My coaches would kick our ass if we even thought about putting our heads down.


----------



## Lee (Sep 11, 2007)

This is probably the best news we could've gotten


----------

